# New Hen



## DeeEinstein (Jun 26, 2013)

I have 2 roosters about 1 1/2 yrs. old and then a hen who's about 3 months old. I'm trying to introduce the 3 so that I can put them all in the same coop. However, every time I do.. the roosters attack my hen and leave her trying to escape. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

DeeEinstein said:


> I have 2 roosters about 1 1/2 yrs. old and then a hen who's about 3 months old. I'm trying to introduce the 3 so that I can put them all in the same coop. However, every time I do.. the roosters attack my hen and leave her trying to escape. Any suggestions?


Two roosters, one hen. Not a good mix.


----------



## DeeEinstein (Jun 26, 2013)

I originally had 2 hens but a cat got a hold of one. What's the ratio of hens to roosters I should have?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

10-15 hens to one rooster. If you leave a rooster in with one hen, she will soon have no feathers on her back or the back of her head and she will be too nervous to lay..sometimes too nervous to even eat.

This is not an attack...it's called mating and it's what they do. It's their mission in life and not "being mean" or attacking her or raping her(as some people claim)...it's their job and they do it well. That's all.


----------

